# How do I change my username?



## BluesDave (12 Jan 2012)

I am not going to be a Decorator for very much longer so how do I change my username to reflect what I'm going to be doing when I do it whatever it is? There doesn't seem much point in being called DavidDecorator when I'm no longer a Decorator.


----------



## PpPete (12 Jan 2012)

PM Admin - he'll sort it for you.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2012)

PpPete said:


> PM Admin - he'll sort it for you.


 
Ninja'd by Pete ...


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jan 2012)

DavidDole?

(that's what I am)


----------



## BluesDave (12 Jan 2012)

User3094 said:


> If its not squirrel based now, Im going to be severely disappointed


 Okay but I also like Badgers.


----------



## BluesDave (12 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> DavidDole?
> 
> (that's what I am)


 Absolutely no F****** way! I am changing my career not going on the dole, when our bikes fall do we not pick them up and ride on? Besides theres already someone called Bob Dole I wish to avoid the confusion.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Jan 2012)

davidcyclist, possibly?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jan 2012)

_Le Blaireau?




_


----------



## Keith Oates (12 Jan 2012)

Corn Nibbler


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jan 2012)

DfkaDD


----------



## Lisa21 (16 Jan 2012)

DavidthenonDecorator


----------

